# peoplepets.com article on hedgehogs



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Here is the link to the peoplepets.com article on hedgehogs as pets that was written by Pearl after visiting HHC and speaking to some of our members.

http://www.peoplepets.com/news/strange/ ... mpanions/1

I think it's definitely an improvement over most articles I've seen written about hedgies as pets.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Definitely better than any I've seen before!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh wow! Satin and Ender!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That wasn't so bad


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

nice!


----------

